# Private Messages



## lavenderjunkie

Does anyone know how to post private messages on this new system?   I can't figure it out.  Help.


----------



## aerinha

I haven't tried but the info thread said they are called conversations now as you can share them with multiple people.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vlad said:


> *Conversations
> *
> Formerly known as Private Messages ('PMs'), conversations have taken their place. Invite friends to ongoing chats, share images in the conversation flow like you would in a chat room. Don't worry about running out of storage, you have unlimited space for conversations for your account.



We can do a test conversation. Hold on.


----------



## PennyD2911

lavenderjunkie said:


> Does anyone know how to post private messages on this new system?   I can't figure it out.  Help.


On the top right of your screen in the black bar you will see your avatar then a tray icon that looks like the old inbox.  Tap or click the tray and it will take you to Conversations.


----------



## Megs

PennyD2911 said:


> On the top right of your screen in the black bar you will see your avatar then a tray icon that looks like the old inbox.  Tap or click the tray and it will take you to Conversations.



Yep, top left where you see your avatar houses all of this. The middle box is for your pms/conversations (new platform calls it conversations). You can start a new convo and the cool thing is it's super easy to add people to if you'd like and it leaves a running conversation to peruse! Let me know if you need additional help!


----------



## PennyD2911

Megs said:


> Yep, top left where you see your avatar houses all of this. The middle box is for your pms/conversations (new platform calls it conversations). You can start a new convo and the cool thing is it's super easy to add people to if you'd like and it leaves a running conversation to peruse! Let me know if you need additional help!


I am using the desktop tPF version through Safari on my iPad so it puts the Conversation icon  top right.
Didn't mean to confuse anyone. I guess the version @Megs is using has the icon top left.  I usually use the mobile app for Apple, but really liking this new update in safari. 
Except for one thing - I miss my running doggie icon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PennyD2911 said:


> I am using the desktop tPF version through Safari on my iPad so it puts the Conversation icon  top right.
> Didn't mean to confuse anyone. I guess the version @Megs is using has the icon top left.  I usually use the mobile app for Apple, but really liking this new update in safari.
> Except for one thing - I miss my running doggie icon.



Yes, there's a few of those animated icons missing that crack me up. Hopefully they will add them eventually. I do like that the are easier to select now versus opening another page.


----------



## Megs

PennyD2911 said:


> I am using the desktop tPF version through Safari on my iPad so it puts the Conversation icon  top right.
> Didn't mean to confuse anyone. I guess the version @Megs is using has the icon top left.  I usually use the mobile app for Apple, but really liking this new update in safari.
> Except for one thing - I miss my running doggie icon.



Omg it is top right for me too!! I'm actually really bad and left and right! 

Which other emojis are you missing?! I'll have @Vlad add them!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Megs said:


> Omg it is top right for me too!! I'm actually really bad and left and right!
> 
> Which other emojis are you missing?! I'll have @Vlad add them!!!



I remember the animated running dog, the beating a dead horse, thank you, faint, handbag slap, hugs, search....gosh there were a bunch that I cannot remember. the names.


----------



## Vlad

YankeeDooney said:


> I remember the animated running dog, the beating a dead horse, thank you, faint, handbag slap, hugs, search....gosh there were a bunch that I cannot remember. the names.



   all there!

Check under Help - Smilies.  Link on the bottom of the page!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vlad said:


> all there!
> 
> Check under Help - Smilies.  Link on the bottom of the page!


Well alrighty then. Thanks Vlad and Megs!

Oh wait.....how about "the Purse Forum Rocks"?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't see the devil smilie.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't see the devil smilie.



Oh yes, we definitely need that one.


----------



## Twoboyz

This is all new to me guys. I've been absent for a little while and to my surprise I couldn't log in so I had to reset my password. When I got in everything was different. Hey if we didn't like change we wouldn't buy so many bags right?  I think...


----------



## Twoboyz

Am I just missing it? Does anyone know how to set the threads to open up at the last read post? They are set as the 1st post. Thanks!


----------



## PennyD2911

Megs said:


> Omg it is top right for me too!! I'm actually really bad and left and right!
> 
> Which other emojis are you missing?! I'll have @Vlad add them!!!


@Megs - this is SO funny! I am horrible at right and left. I know what I mean but I will say the wrong one. LOL
If I just get my doggie back I'm good!


----------



## Megs

Twoboyz said:


> Am I just missing it? Does anyone know how to set the threads to open up at the last read post? They are set as the 1st post. Thanks!


I actually think they all do open to last read post now. @Vlad am I wrong? 

Welcome back! If I can help with anything let me know!!


----------



## Megs

PennyD2911 said:


> @Megs - this is SO funny! I am horrible at right and left. I know what I mean but I will say the wrong one. LOL
> If I just get my doggie back I'm good!



You know the trick of holding up your pointer and thumb to see if it makes an L or backward L trick? I still do it to this day, I have no idea why I'm so bad and left and right! 

@Vlad we need the doggie running and tPF rocks!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Megs said:


> You know the trick of holding up your pointer and thumb to see if it makes an L or backward L trick? I still do it to this day, I have no idea why I'm so bad and left and right!
> 
> @Vlad we need the doggie running and tPF rocks!!


OMG! I have never heard of this "L" trick. Wait, let me crawl out from under the very big rock that I have been living under.  Okay, good to go. Now I can avoid the embarrassment of hearing about my other left. I love this "new" trick!


----------



## Megs

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG! I have never heard of this "L" trick. Wait, let me crawl out from under the very big rock that I have been living under.  Okay, good to go. Now I can avoid the embarrassment of hearing about my other left. I love this "new" trick!


 I learne it in kindergarten and still use it..... lame but only way I figure it out! Haha


----------



## PennyD2911

Megs said:


> You know the trick of holding up your pointer and thumb to see if it makes an L or backward L trick? I still do it to this day, I have no idea why I'm so bad and left and right!
> 
> @Vlad we need the doggie running and tPF rocks!!


LOL - well at least we do know our left from right we just don't always say the right word!


----------



## CrimsonSeoul

This might be a dumb question, but I don't see an option to start a conversation. Does anyone know where this is?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

CrimsonSeoul said:


> This might be a dumb question, but I don't see an option to start a conversation. Does anyone know where this is?


It's not dumb,  I have trouble finding it too.... it's hidden under the middle icon on the top purse forum lime.


----------



## CrimsonSeoul

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's not dumb,  I have trouble finding it too.... it's hidden under the middle icon on the top purse forum lime.



I found it! Thanks so much.


----------



## jpint001

I see the middle icon, but how do I start a conversation with someone?


----------



## missli422

You need a certain amount of posts to be able to PM


----------



## AVeryAwkward

How many posts to PM? I thought it was only 5 posts for a New Thread...?


----------



## uhpharm01

Can you delete private messages? thank you


----------



## Drifter288

I'm having trouble with this as well. Any help is appreciated. Pictures be nice too


----------



## betty997

how many posts needed to PM? this is so confusing


----------



## Echoes

^^  You've been here less than a week and have 9 posts including this one.  Why is there a need to start messaging people?  Relax, enjoy.  Get to know the site and the people.  Become part of the community for a while.

If it were up to me, I might put a six month and 50 post limit on access to PMs.

I really don't know what the limits are with the new software, but I just don't understand the rush of new members to do this.  I've been here around 14 years and I might have sent that many PMs total.


----------



## Swanky

@Echoes 
Lots of folks join because of our awesome stock update threads where they’re required to PM the member, no harm or ulterior motives…. In a lot cases, like Chanel, stock moves super quick


----------



## st3llb3ll

I'm struggling a bit to find where to PM as well - are there screenshots anywhere or a quick "How to do this"


----------



## Swanky

st3llb3ll said:


> I'm struggling a bit to find where to PM as well - are there screenshots anywhere or a quick "How to do this"


You likely didn't have enough posts when you tried.  You should now, but it may take a bit for the site to reindex to "catch up".


----------



## ryan67ta

Hello,
I'm a new member, and what is the number of posts required to have PM priviledge?
Thanks


----------

